# What is the deal with these people on singlespeeds?



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

I say this, and I ride a singlespeed mtb, but WTF is the deal with the trend lately for hunting down some obscure Itallian road frame to convert to a singlespeed in some sort of quasi-MTB/road bike configuration? They typically look like the kinda guys that would be driving some eco-friendly car and hanging out at starbucks... Just curious what started that trend is all.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

/end thread


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

What do you mean "These People"?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

If you have to ask you'll never understand why..


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

They like bikes?

They're just like us?

They ARE us?

--Sparty


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

Old lugged bikes are cool looking for starters. Why not get something different than look light everyone else.

I think anything looks better than your traditional mountain biker.
Spandex bike shorts with some ridiculous loud lycra jersey and some smith sliders looks so bad!!!
If that is how they want to dress than.....cool with me, just not for me.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

trend!?
fixie riders have been bimbling about since the 80's...
hardly a trend!

blame kevin bacon for his fixie stunting in quicksilver and call me in the morning.


----------



## Scharny (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

Anything that reuses old discarded frames and has people riding bikes is good by me.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

I guess I should be more specific, I'm not talking about people who are actually into bikes that do it, but more of the people that very clearly are doing it simply because it is considered "hip" in some strange way. The best quote that exemplifies this (which applies to other groups as well) is from the movie the Way of the Gun when I Del Toro says "these days, people want to be criminals more than they want to commit a crime."


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Scharny said:


>


Holy sh1t dude that was f*cking brilliant LOLOL


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

welcome to the entire history of the human race. sorry it has to infringe on your hobby.


----------



## great_big_abyss (Apr 4, 2006)

Are people not allowed to do whatever the heck they want without others judging them? Who cares if they're doing it because it's 'hip'. As long as they're happy.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

flowmaster said:


> Holy sh1t dude that was f*cking brilliant LOLOL


I remember watching that vid about 4 months ago, and thinking "man those fixie handlebars are rediculously narrow". I thought it was a video humor prop.

Last week, I saw a hipster riding a setup just like it.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Some of em have more skills than you ever will....






One gear No idea from chris akrigg on Vimeo.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Scharny said:


>


dood's got a fixie too- look at the pink (coral) bike @ 35sec


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

And his second little fixie video:






Chris Akrigg THE MAURICE.0 from chris akrigg on Vimeo.


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

What's wrong with wanting to stand apart from the crowd, pulling up to the trailhead in a hybrid drinking a macchiato? I don't have a starbucks near me or drive an "eco-friendly" car, and I don't give a rat's a** if anyone thinks I'm hip or not, but there's nothing wrong with any of them. That said, I do chuckle at some hard core roadies in full kit, though I wonder what I look like to a non-cyclist when I ride my road bike


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

What it means is you are a trendsetter, and the trendy types are aping your style 

Don't worry, next week they'll be posturing around on pogo sticks, and you/we can revert back to our non-status.


----------



## Wiggs (May 11, 2006)

flowmaster said:


> I say this, and I ride a singlespeed mtb, but WTF is the deal with the trend lately for hunting down some obscure Itallian road frame to convert to a singlespeed in some sort of quasi-MTB/road bike configuration? They typically look like the kinda guys that would be driving some eco-friendly car and hanging out at starbucks... Just curious what started that trend is all.


My theory...

Young hipsters thought bike messengers looked cool. The early ones started buying Pistas and other fixed gear bikes. Since fixies are low maintenance, and cheap, other hipsters joined in. Yippee, new fad!

The funny thing to me is that 5 years ago, this same group of hipsters would have been driving/standing around smoking and have nothing to do with a bike or exercise for that matter. Now they just ride around, with their converted old ten-speeds, squeaky chains (seriously will someone tell them about chain lube), girl jeans, and generally look uncoordinated.

To each his own. I'm just glad it's more bikes on the streets, more bike shops in business, and less cars to run me over.


----------



## RicanMTB'r (Sep 6, 2009)

Kool videos:thumbsup:

Pretty impressive


----------



## GlassTrain (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

To the OP-

What the heck is wrong with people driving eco friendly cars? Screw Starbucks but seriously, eco friendly cars? Are you ultra neck or just that insecure with your man hood? I don't drive a hybrid but I don't see the issue with technology that keeps money in your pocket and our Ozone layer intact. 

As far as Hipsters go...they are easy to poke fun at but whatever. Trends are part of human nature. Some of the crap "they" are into is funny but there is nothing wrong with a simple, cheap and reliable bike. Conversions (SS or fixed) can be done with class and work well for years. Beats walking, taking public transit or driving in most cases.


----------



## medieval (Oct 7, 2007)

CycleAddict said:


> To the OP-
> 
> What the heck is wrong with people driving eco friendly cars? Screw Starbucks but seriously, eco friendly cars? Are you ultra neck or just that insecure with your man hood? I don't drive a hybrid but I don't see the issue with technology that keeps money in your pocket and our Ozone layer intact.


Two words.

Prius envy. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

medieval said:


> Two words.
> 
> Prius envy. :smilewinkgrin:


Personally I'm content with my old Civic. It's red and shiny and pretty and FAST!!!

kinda.


----------



## Philrob (Dec 17, 2009)

I know at least one fixie rider that only really does it because it makes him feel different in a superior way. Personally I'm amazed that fixies are even road-legal, especially with cleats. I can appreciate the physical aspects of riding one and the ability to do silly backwards-riding stunts but put me on one and I'd probably end up losing a leg. The aforementioned guy has probably had more accidents riding his in the last year than I have in the last 10. Usually involving cars in traffic and not being able to make emergency stops at speed safely.


----------



## TallChris (Oct 16, 2008)

This thread (especially the videos) has given me more laughs per minute than most!
_Ultra neck...!!_ I love it.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

CycleAddict said:


> To the OP-
> 
> What the heck is wrong with people driving eco friendly cars? Screw Starbucks but seriously, eco friendly cars?* Are you ultra neck *or just that insecure with your man hood? I don't drive a hybrid but I don't see the issue with technology that keeps money in your pocket and our Ozone layer intact.
> 
> As far as Hipsters go...they are easy to poke fun at but whatever. Trends are part of human nature. Some of the crap "they" are into is funny but there is nothing wrong with a simple, cheap and reliable bike. Conversions (SS or fixed) can be done with class and work well for years. Beats walking, taking public transit or driving in most cases.


Holy crap this thread has been gold lol Nothing against eco cars, just noting that's part of the "hipster" stereotype, image first brah.  But to the question, am I "ultra neck" which is just an awesome quote and I'm totally stealing from you bro, I drive a bone stock gas guzzling redneckmobile 91' F250 which hauls around my dogs, kayaks, bikes, motorcycles, camper and also pulls duty as a work truck from time to time, when I'm not riding one of my motorcycles which get more fuel economy than any hybrid. :thumbsup:


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Wiggs said:


> My theory...
> 
> Young hipsters thought bike messengers looked cool. The early ones started buying Pistas and other fixed gear bikes. Since fixies are low maintenance, and cheap, other hipsters joined in. Yippee, new fad!
> 
> ...


Probably the most accurate theory so far, and that's another one, WTFWTF is the thing with the girl jeans?


----------



## Roger___ (Jan 27, 2004)

*Feel the same..*

one more person riding a bike good enough for me...and the chopped narrow bar choice is just a Graeme Obree tribute 

Personally no way I could handle sweaty jean arse...so I'll keep pimping the lycra. 



Wiggs said:


> My theory...
> 
> Young hipsters thought bike messengers looked cool. The early ones started buying Pistas and other fixed gear bikes. Since fixies are low maintenance, and cheap, other hipsters joined in. Yippee, new fad!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

CycleAddict said:


> To the OP-
> 
> ...eco friendly cars? Are you ultra neck or just that insecure with your man hood? I don't drive a hybrid ...


Ultra neck -- that's downright awesome. I expect somebody on this forum will adopt it as their screen name PDQ.

P.S. I'm rippin' it, just so's ya know's.

--Sparty


----------



## fivehoursfree (Oct 3, 2007)

I've noticed the fixie thing is waning, mainly because I think these people discovered freewheels; I see a lot of SS now, which is more appropriate for 99% of riders out there.

The skinny handlebar thing baffles me though. They do it because they think it allows them to ride between traffic, and slip through tighter spacers, forgetting that any handlebar narrower than your hips and shoulders is just dumb, and possibly uncomfortable. I also LOLed when I saw something trying to sell a real nice CF handlebar that had been chopped to about 18in... for 60 something dollars.


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

so when is the 29" inch fixie comming?


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

AYHCSMB!











Wiggs said:


> My theory...
> 
> Young hipsters thought bike messengers looked cool. The early ones started buying Pistas and other fixed gear bikes. Since fixies are low maintenance, and cheap, other hipsters joined in. Yippee, new fad!
> 
> ...


Fixed........oops didn't mean to say that. Edited it for ya.


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

Their are plenty of guys who ride 29er fixie mtb. I ride with a few of them and they are incredibly fast and fun to watch on the downhill, especially on super techy stuff.
Nothing like watching a fixe come down a steep off camber on a cliff band and he has to lift up the rear tire and skid it into the corner while pedaling all the time. 
Hilarious to watch them catch air and are forced to pedal in the air.
They obviously get to the point that they gear out and are definitely at a disadvantage.



erkan said:


> so when is the 29" inch fixie comming?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

lubes17319 said:


> AYHCSMB!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Needs bar ends.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

erkan said:


> so when is the 29" inch fixie comming?


Uh, about 2006 here, get your time machine tuned.


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

So why are not the skinny jeans fixie-hipsters running fixed 29" mtb instead of lugged colnagos from 83?

I mean its not as if they ride them as a road bike, they do tricks and stuff with them and have a cut down DH-bar on them, in my narrow world it doesnt make any sense at all jumping around on an old racer with skinny tires like its a BMX bike?

https://blog.remes-it.be/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/star-wars-darth-vader-sense.jpg


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Philrob said:


> I know at least one fixie rider that only really does it because it makes him feel different in a superior way. Personally I'm amazed that fixies are even road-legal, especially with cleats. I can appreciate the physical aspects of riding one and the ability to do silly backwards-riding stunts but put me on one and I'd probably end up losing a leg. The aforementioned guy has probably had more accidents riding his in the last year than I have in the last 10. Usually involving cars in traffic and not being able to make emergency stops at speed safely.


All that means is that guy is a d-bag and doesn't know how to ride a bike in traffic. I know an awful lot of messengers who have been riding fixed gear bikes with very few accidents for a very long time. They're just as safe as any other bike.


----------



## Wiggs (May 11, 2006)

"They're just as safe as any other bike"

Really...


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Wiggs said:


> "They're just as safe as any other bike"
> 
> Really...


absolutely. If you took the brakes off of your freewheeling bike, how safe would it be? Fixed gear bikes can(should, imo) be ridden with at least a front brake. Take both off though, and they'll actually be safer than a freewheel bike with no brakes.

What's unsafe about them?


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

Sparticus said:


> Ultra neck -- that's downright awesome. I expect somebody on this forum will adopt it as their screen name PDQ.
> 
> P.S. I'm rippin' it, just so's ya know's.
> 
> --Sparty


I aim to please.

P.S. I'm not familiar with the accurate E-Definition of rippin', but if that means your riding your bike then excellent!

If it means you don't like my quote then


----------



## Wiggs (May 11, 2006)

sean salach said:


> absolutely. If you took the brakes off of your freewheeling bike, how safe would it be? Fixed gear bikes can(should, imo) be ridden with at least a front brake. Take both off though, and they'll actually be safer than a freewheel bike with no brakes.
> 
> What's unsafe about them?


I thought we were talking about a typical fixed gear bike without brakes?

Now, if you say "They're just as safe as any other bike", but they have brakes, that's like saying "My truck is stuck in 3rd gear, and it has brakes, hence it's safer than any other truck".


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Wiggs said:


> I thought we were talking about a typical fixed gear bike without brakes?
> 
> Now, if you say "They're just as safe as any other bike", but they have brakes, that's like saying "My truck is stuck in 3rd gear, and it has brakes, hence it's *just as safe as* any other truck".


fixed


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

flowmaster said:


> Holy crap this thread has been gold lol Nothing against eco cars, just noting that's part of the "hipster" stereotype, image first brah.  But to the question, am I "ultra neck" which is just an awesome quote and I'm totally stealing from you bro, I drive a bone stock gas guzzling redneckmobile 91' F250 which hauls around my dogs, kayaks, bikes, motorcycles, camper and also pulls duty as a work truck from time to time, when I'm not riding one of my motorcycles which get more fuel economy than any hybrid. :thumbsup:


Rock the quote all day buddy. Glad it works for ya. My comments are all in good fun  .

I'm not hatin' on your truck either...Nothing wrong with a vehicle that fits your job and lifestyle. I just find it funny when guys can't rock a small car or *gasp* hybrid because they think the vehicle they drive makes them more/less of a man.


----------



## noremedy (Nov 6, 2008)

i am pretty sure alot of those fixe stunt guys are on purpose built bikes. A few bmx companies are building some


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Wiggs said:


> I thought we were talking about a typical fixed gear bike without brakes?
> 
> Now, if you say "They're just as safe as any other bike", but they have brakes, that's like saying "My truck is stuck in 3rd gear, and it has brakes, hence it's safer than any other truck".


So now you're saying that multispeeds are safer than singlespeeds??

Fixed gear with no brakes:

-You can still slow to a stop in a reasonably safe distance without removing your feet from the pedals by slowing your cadence/applying backpressure. I've done it countless times myself.

Freewheel bike with no brakes:

-You'll have a difficult time slowing to a stop without taking your foot off the pedal.

So yes, if brakes are taken out of the question, a fixed gear bike is safer than one with a freewheel. If you're only talking about brakeless fixed gear bikes, then your problem isn't with fixed gear drivetrains, it's with people who don't use brakes.


----------



## Wiggs (May 11, 2006)

sean salach said:


> So now you're saying that multispeeds are safer than singlespeeds??
> 
> Fixed gear with no brakes:
> 
> ...


I never said to take the brakes off a regular bike. That would just be dumb.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Anyone seen a Brooklyn Gangsta track(brooklyn machine works),now put some skinny knobbly tyres on one of those and take it off road,serious fun me thinks.Overbuilt commuter bike!!!


----------



## Minimalist (Apr 14, 2006)

Some fixed gear riding:


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Wiggs said:


> "They're just as safe as any other bike"
> 
> Really...


Guns don't kill people, fixie riders do.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Wiggs said:


> I never said to take the brakes off a regular bike. That would just be dumb.


Taking the brakes off ANY bike could be considered dumb.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

CycleAddict said:


> I'm not hatin' on your truck either...Nothing wrong with a vehicle that fits your job and lifestyle. I just find it funny when guys can't rock a small car or *gasp* hybrid because they think the vehicle they drive makes them more/less of a man.


I'm with you 110% on that one, I can't tell you how often I've had to do the  at the number of gigantic trucks and suv's out here (California) that have *one *driver all the time. Or when you're held up in a parking lot cause some "kept wife" solo-driving a lifted Excursion is doing a 25 point turnabout to try to fit into a parking space, while I sit there mumbling to myself "why didn't this assh0le just get a Honda Civic..."

This lady in my office actually said she was getting a big Chevy Suburban, I asked her if she had a big family or a boat or something, she said "no I just like to sit up high and see over traffic when I commute." This was so she could commute!? While our receptionist was talking about buying a Four Runner, I said the same thing, are you going to offroad it, or pull stuff... she said "no, I just need the space to haul the kids and gear to soccer practice." I said "you know a minivan will handle better, cost less to maintain and get better fuel economy", to which she says "yeah but I don't want to look like one of those soccer moms." :madman:

I thought I got stuck in a sitcom...


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

I actually want to get rid of my jeep since I have not offroaded it in like 4 yrs, do I can ge t an economic car


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

ricot83 said:


> I actually want to get rid of my jeep since I have not offroaded it in like 4 yrs, do I can ge t an economic car


That's just crazy talk, get it out and start wheelin again! 

One of my other rides is a Jeep


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

flowmaster said:


> That's just crazy talk, get it out and start wheelin again!
> 
> One of my other rides is a Jeep
> View attachment 532439


nice my buddy has a yj built up with 35s. And he turboed it last year too


----------



## fivehoursfree (Oct 3, 2007)

> I'm not hatin' on your truck either...Nothing wrong with a vehicle that fits your job and lifestyle. I just find it funny when guys can't rock a small car or *gasp* hybrid because they think the vehicle they drive makes them more/less of a man.


It's funny to me, because I have a smallish hatchback, and I've used it more as a truck than a lot of truck owners. I can put a kayak INSIDE, 2 bikes inside. I've pulled a sailboat with it. I've hitched a 4x8 flatbed trailer to it and moved apartments twice, helped my roomates move stuff, got a roomfull of furniture, and picked up about 20 cinderblocks. It's actually funny when I roll into the home depot with my trailer hitched up and all the day laborers start yelling and running my way.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 25, 2007)

flowmaster said:


> I say this, and I ride a singlespeed mtb, but WTF is the deal with the trend lately for hunting down some obscure Itallian road frame to convert to a singlespeed in some sort of quasi-MTB/road bike configuration? They typically look like the kinda guys that would be driving some eco-friendly car and hanging out at starbucks... Just curious what started that trend is all.


Hey....


----------



## rustybkr (Mar 30, 2010)

This is a great thread.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

flowmaster said:


> They typically look like the kinda guys that would be driving some eco-friendly car and hanging out at starbucks... Just curious what started that trend is all.


----------



## hsakkire (Mar 6, 2010)

You guys are cracking me up.

I laughed like crazy


----------



## phlite (May 15, 2007)

This thread is hilarious! Have you guys seen this site: http://www.latfh.com some funny shiz there ....


----------



## Captain Chaos (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)




----------



## Dms1818 (May 10, 2006)

*One More Bike*

One More Bike = One Less Car


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Dms1818 said:


> One More Bike = One Less Car


What is the problem with cars everyone seems to have? I'd wager that ironically most people with the one less car attitude, have cars LOL :madman:


----------



## jwcart10 (Oct 16, 2009)

i ride fixie with a front brake and wide swooping moustache bars and man jeans. booya.


----------



## shwampy (Mar 14, 2010)

i shouldn't like it, but i do, mucho :thumbsup:

i'm sure you've all seen it before...


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

flowmaster said:


> WTF is the deal with the trend lately for hunting down some obscure Itallian road frame to convert to a singlespeed. Just curious what started that trend is all.


Yeah, whats the deal with this trend anyways?

Eddy Merckx, 1973.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Sorry, didn't mean to kill the thread with boring history.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

miwuksurfer said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to kill the thread with boring history.


Thanks alot....

lol...this thread is sweet.:thumbsup:


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah what the f*ck, bring back those f*cking hipsters in girl pants LOL


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Note the text at the bottom as it starts to fade out...

"stylistic trademarks: [girl's] jeans, cotton spandex leggings, fixed gear bikes"


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

miwuksurfer said:


> Yeah, whats the deal with this trend anyways?
> 
> Eddy Merckx, 1973.


Diggin the loafers...


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

I'll repeat the same, more bikes on the road is fine by me. I have always been an mtber first and foremost but the fixie/hipster scene convinced me to do a few alleycats and I eventually built a commuter bike on mtb frame (w/brakes of course) for riding the streets, etc. 

Some of the trends, etc. are pretty funny; others are quite eccentric or intriguing. You can’t discredit them for creativity. I mean, who would have ever thought wearing kool-lots and drinking PBR would be the ‘in’ thing. I still don’t quite get the fixie trick thing. I grew up freestyling, seems like a freestyle bike is better equipped for all of this. Although the women Olympic freestyle video posted is quite impressive.

If you question the legitimacy of the fun factor, go out and do an alleycat. I find weaving in and out of traffic is a lot like riding in the woods. You also have to appreciate the hipster movement for giving us something to talk about in the cycling community (don’t we get bored with tech talk all the time?) It certainly put Bike Snob NYC on the map – he has a book deal and is writing for Bicycling magazine now. Not bad for making fun of a bunch of hipsters doing what we all love.


----------



## phpeter (Sep 5, 2008)

Take an unemployed degenerate, give them a bike and viola...they become a hipster. 

There is a tendancy to people to want to identify with something, a dirty hipster bicyclist is an easy mold to fit into.

It helps if you are a dick too.

Cheers


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

*Hipster definitions by hipsters*

To contribute to the complexity of the argot of the "hipster / fixie revolution&#8230;" I was conversing with a fairly savvy hipster chick back in '08 when I was working on hosting a potential alleycat in my town. After several emails and reference to various terms and handles, I finally asked for definitions to some of these rhetorical titles and classifications (see below).

I for one, like classifications, not specifically for mass grouping or for everyone to be fit under categories, but more for amusement & entertainment. I find diversity in subculture interesting and after reading these; I certainly think none of these classify me. I like to think, I am "unclassified". 

Hipster definitions by hipsters:

*bike lords*: one who may or may not have spent tons of money on their frame, but the bike is overall built up nicely. does all/most their own work and has some skills that set them apart from general bike-tinkerers (like wheelbuilding). these kids definitely ride and dress like they do.

*crust lords*: little or nothing to do with bikes. probably have a bike because they don't want to pay for a car and smells to bad for public transport. they wear holey, brown clothes and listen to crust punk bands (that's something your could probably google).

*bike geeks *- see bike lords, but probably have an insanely nice frame and have superbly built it up. do not attempt to stump this person with some state of the art gismo or youtube video pertaining to bikes - you will fail.

*bike punks *- like a crust punk, only possibly less smelly. has a slew of anti-car patches from akpress and crimethink, for example, all over everything... probably have a matching email addy and avatar, too.

*hipsters* - for the latest offering, just use Google image search.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

i love both of my gas guzzling v8's. one gets me to rides on time, and one i could live in if i had some riverfront property.









With that said, if i drive my car normally, it gets the same or better mileage on the highway than alot of 4cyl cars out there.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

erkan said:


> so when is the 29" inch fixie comming?


uh im pretty sure the 29er wheels are the same size a 700c, and those are track bikes


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

fixie air 9 carbon'd out with 2.3" big apples?
i thiiiink I'd ride it? :skep:


----------



## mrsalty (Feb 7, 2006)

Minimalist said:


> Some fixed gear riding:


WOW....................:eekster:


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

phpeter said:


> It helps if you are a dick too.
> 
> Cheers


only if you are an *ironic* one


----------



## Life and Liberty (Feb 16, 2009)

Everything I like is awesome. Everything you like is garbage.


----------



## Slippery Si (Apr 27, 2010)

Well, here is my story...I was always a mtb and dirt bmx rider (grew up in SoCal desert) but I rode a buddies "fixie" a few weeks ago. Since then, I have bought a fixed gear bike from him on the cheap and really enjoy riding it. I like how I can step out my front door and just start riding, no driving to the local trails. I also like the feel of a smooth riding road bike but with that "bmx" look (kinda LOL). I never liked the looks or comfort of a traditional road bike but this fixie feels great. I had no experience on a fixed gear or road bike and feel very confident that I can come to a stop if need be. Give it a try sometime, you may surprise yourself.

Also, just in case your wondering, I DO NOT wear the girlie pants, useless key chain or stupid looking hat LOL but wear the same Vans when riding the fixed gear as my mountain bike as I have liked that style since '93 when I got my first pair of Vans LOL


----------



## harryhood (Jun 19, 2007)

This thread is awesome.

I ****ing hate hipsters, I just moved to Montana from Chicago and there are still hipsters here rofl


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

Slippery Si said:


> Also, just in case your wondering, I DO NOT wear the girlie pants, useless key chain or stupid looking hat LOL but wear the same Vans when riding the fixed gear as my mountain bike as I have liked that style since '93 when I got my first pair of Vans LOL


:thumbsup: Glad you clarified that and are secure in your anti-hipster street cred. Having proven your worthiness, the fashion gods do hereby allow you the privilege of riding singlespeeds and/or so-called "fixies" without reprobation. :thumbsup:


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

flowmaster said:


> Probably the most accurate theory so far, and that's another one, WTFWTF is the thing with the girl jeans?


are you George Clooney?


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

CycleAddict said:


> Rock the quote all day buddy. Glad it works for ya. My comments are all in good fun  .
> 
> I'm not hatin' on your truck either...Nothing wrong with a vehicle that fits your job and lifestyle. I just find it funny when guys can't rock a small car or *gasp* hybrid because they think the vehicle they drive makes them more/less of a man.


by you thinking you have nothing to prove, you are definitely trying to prove something.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

alexrex20 said:


> by you thinking you have nothing to prove, you are definitely trying to prove something.


by pointing out he is trying to prove something, you are definitely trying to prove something. :thumbsup:


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> by pointing out he is trying to prove something, you are definitely trying to prove something. :thumbsup:


if i were to drive an eco car, it would not be to prove a point, it would be because i were trying to save mother nature, leave a smaller carbon footprint, etc.

my most fuel-efficient vehicle gets 12mpg, and that's with a 30mph tailwind and God in the passenger seat. it hauls my trailer with my toys, goes off road, takes me to remote fishing spots, ferries me and my friends to the store or the movies, and is practical and small enough to drive every day. so i drive it every day.

i have nothing to prove by riding a single speed. i just get more enjoyment out of it because it's more of a challenge to me. i couldn't care less what people thought about my ride. if i did, i wouldn't be riding a "made in Taiwan" GT.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

> crust lords: little or nothing to do with bikes. probably have a bike because they don't want to pay for a car and smells to bad for public transport. they wear holey, brown clothes and listen to crust punk bands (that's something your could probably google).


Dude, Crust is my effin awesome 



I like my punk raw and real

Anyway, Im surprised some NY bike messangers ride fixies... I swear those guys have have a death wish though you gotta respect it.


----------



## xtomx (Jul 31, 2009)

This thread is a few years too late... lol



Sheepo5669 said:


> Dude, Crust is my effin awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Choking Victim isn't a crust band... you posted a link to a shitty ska band LOL



erkan said:


> So why are not the skinny jeans fixie-hipsters running fixed 29" mtb instead of lugged colnagos from 83?
> 
> I mean its not as if they ride them as a road bike, they do tricks and stuff with them and have a cut down DH-bar on them, in my narrow world it doesnt make any sense at all jumping around on an old racer with skinny tires like its a BMX bike?
> 
> https://blog.remes-it.be/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/star-wars-darth-vader-sense.jpg


Have you seen what a recent "trick" fixed gear bike looks like?
They almost look like a 29er mixed with a BMX bike :\
EG: https://i50.tinypic.com/14w9ljm.jpg


----------



## du52 (Oct 27, 2009)

building hipster bikes is fun


----------



## Grave9 (Aug 3, 2009)

Scharny said:


>


Greatest music video EVER!!!!...........D


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Dude, Crust is my effin awesome


Crust?
More like MTV pop punk.



Sheepo5669 said:


> I like my punk raw and real.


You mean like this?


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

MTV Pop Punk? I think not. Maybe not the crustiest band either.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

This thread just delivers!

I've got a free/fixed SS roadie, but it has brakes, carbon fork, skinny tires and drop bars. And I wear spandex. Under my baggy shorts. ****. I can't decide what crowd to be a part of.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

big_slacker said:


> This thread just delivers!
> 
> I've got a free/fixed SS roadie, but it has brakes, carbon fork, skinny tires and drop bars. And I wear spandex. Under my baggy shorts. ****. I can't decide what crowd to be a part of.


If it ever warms up here, I am joining the Rigid Steel SS 29r wearing spandex (no baggies) crowd.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Sheepo5669 said:


> MTV Pop Punk? I think not. Maybe not the crustiest band either.


about as crusty as this.


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice, bike hate -> music hate. I always knew they were related.


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

xtomx said:


> This thread is a few years too late... lol
> 
> Choking Victim isn't a crust band... you posted a link to a shitty ska band LOL


Dude, you nailed it! Man that was lame, I'd be embarrased to admit I liked sh!t like that!

Sheepo5669, Go find some Driller Killer, there's crust punk 101 for you!


----------



## jonzinmj (Feb 22, 2008)

Why is this thread still alive? I feel like I'm witnessing my high school days all over again. If you dislike fixies or hipsters or cyclists or whatever, just let it be. All this talk about crowds, you'd think this thread would end in a knife fight. As if SS mntnbikers are any better. At least I've never heard a hipster ***** about not having titanium chainring bolts.


----------



## jonzinmj (Feb 22, 2008)

I had no idea the forum self-edited. Huh, I guess that's the first time I've tried to swear.


----------

